# Muhammad Ali receives Presidential Medal of Freedom



## Andrew Evans (Nov 9, 2005)

See http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/more/11/09/bush.ali.ap/index.html?cnn=yes

I have read and watched many things about this excellent martial artist including "The Zen of Muhammad Ali" and "When We were Kings." The Slate article "How the Greatest became an Islamic teddy bear" at http://www.slate.com/id/2061757/ is also a good reference. 

In my opinion, this award is way overdue!!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

I think this is great. COngratulations to him!


----------



## bignick (Nov 9, 2005)

I read a pretty sad article a couple weeks ago that said Ali was losing his battle with Parkinson's badly, and fast.  His wife said she didn't know how much longer he'd been around.  I wonder if this was an effort to recognize him while he was still among us.  Not that he deserves it any less, he is...and has been, one of my idols for quite a long time...


----------



## Icewater (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it sucks.  He should definately be in the boxing hall of fame, but to give a freedom award to a draft dodger is a slap on Uncle Sam's face.


----------



## bignick (Nov 12, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> I think it sucks.  He should definately be in the boxing hall of fame, but to give a freedom award to a draft dodger is a slap on Uncle Sam's face.



He didn't dodge anything...he had religious and personal beliefs and he stood up for them...and paid the price, whether you agree with him or not, he didn't dodge anything.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> He didn't dodge anything...he had religious and personal beliefs and he stood up for them...and paid the price, whether you agree with him or not, he didn't dodge anything.



I'm inclined to agree in this case. He wasn't underhanded about it; he was making a political statement.

The draft is gone, but he's still here.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> I think it sucks. He should definately be in the boxing hall of fame, but to give a freedom award to a draft dodger is a slap on Uncle Sam's face.



Ali was standing up for his belief system and went to jail for being a conscientious objector.  The government actually tried to make an example out of him because of his status - and they ALMOST ruined him.  He stood his ground for his religion and for his family.  He is a man of courage and of heart - and damn tough to beat in the ring.

Overdue - and yes, he should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 12, 2005)

Like the supreme court, I agree that he refused to be drafted because of his religion and that he was sincere in his belief that the Vietnam war was wrong. But, to become a conscientious objector you have to be opposed to all war.   It was this technicality that overturned his conviction.  Ali was only opposed to wars "not sanctioned by Allah."  Which means he would fight for a cause he believed in, just not America's cause. 

I'm sure there were several muslim people in uniform that disagreed with the war, and even Christianity can be interpreted to detest war.  But they fought and died for their country when called upon by the people they helped elect.  Ali did not do his part and doesn't deserve this honor.

He still had the best jab I've ever seen.


----------



## ppko (Nov 12, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> Like the supreme court, I agree that he refused to be drafted because of his religion and that he was sincere in his belief that the Vietnam war was wrong. But, to become a conscientious objector you have to be opposed to all war. It was this technicality that overturned his conviction. Ali was only opposed to wars "not sanctioned by Allah." Which means he would fight for a cause he believed in, just not America's cause.
> 
> I'm sure there were several muslim people in uniform that disagreed with the war, and even Christianity can be interpreted to detest war. But they fought and died for their country when called upon by the people they helped elect. Ali did not do his part and doesn't deserve this honor.
> 
> He still had the best jab I've ever seen.


I am sure that there were plenty of people drafted, and that fought in many wars that did not believe in our fight.  Then again there were plenty of black people that would have given up there seat to a white person as well (Rosa Parks is my example).  What Ali did was stand up for his rights and in turn stood up for all of our rights, and he needs to be recognized for it.  Someone else said it earlier he lost a lot because of his beliefs, not only some of his best years in the ring but also the respect of the people that he had.  He got back the respect but he can never get back the years.  I respect your oppinion, but I think he deserves this honor.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 12, 2005)

Ali said:
			
		

> I float like a butterfly... Sting like a bee!


Still remember him in his best fit from when I was a kid!


----------



## Brother John (Nov 12, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> He didn't dodge anything...he had religious and personal beliefs and he stood up for them...and paid the price, whether you agree with him or not, he didn't dodge anything.


 
Guess there's lots of ways to look at it...
me?
I think he stood up for his beliefs and was willing to pay the price for it. I may not agree with what he did, but I agree with why he did it....and it's his RIGHT to be wrong. (not actually saying that what he did was 'wrong', just not legal)

He is a hero and deserves recognition.

Your Brother
John


----------

